# I just Posted My In-Laws House In 2 cool classified



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Gentlemen, 

If any one is interested in a weekend getaway at a cheap buget price. Have a look in the 2 cool classifieds real estate section. I have more pics if any one is interested.


----------

